# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  استفاده از دستور alter table

## mjsqts

سلام من میخام یک ستون رو در همه تیبل ها تغییر بدم.
مثلا ستون id  رو در همه تیبل ها حذف کنم و یه ستون دیگه با نام id  ولی با مشخصات دیگه اضافه کنم
دستور alter table  اینکار رو میکنه 

  ALTER  TABLE name DROP COLUMN id ;
    ALTER TABLE name ADD id int identity NOT NULL;

اما باید نام هر تیبل رو حتما مشخص کنم
چطوری میتونم  با این دستور در همه تیبل ها تغییر ایجاد کنم؟

----------


## mjsqts

دست شما درد نکنه
خودم راه حلشو پیدا کردم


DECLARE @sql NVARCHAR(MAX) = N'';

SELECT @sql += N'
ALTER  TABLE ' +TABLE_NAME +' DROP COLUMN id ; ALTER TABLE ' + TABLE_NAME +' ADD id int identity NOT NULL;'
  
FROM INFORMATION_SCHEMA.TABLES WHERE TABLE_TYPE='BASE TABLE'

PRINT @sql;

این دستور ستون id  رو در همه تیبل ها حذف میکنه و یه ستون جدید میسازه
گفتم شاید به کار شما هم بیاد

----------


## mjsqts

اخرش هم یدونه ازینا اضافه کنید

EXEC sp_executesql @sql;

----------

